

Crypto Icons: An icon pack for the most popular crypto currencies, Bitcoin - cshphrd
https://github.com/shphrd/crypto-icons#readme

======
cshphrd
Includes flat icons for Bitcoin, Litecoin, Peercoin, Dogecoin and more!

